# Need help identifying tool



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Other than it's a B&D drill, appears to be 1/2 inch, probably 1960's, what kind of "help" are you looking for ?


----------



## albaugh89 (May 4, 2014)

Just need to know if it's like a impact drill a hammer drill or whatever lol


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

All metal construction with 2 handles and with big air vents. This type of drill is built for power, as you can actually press down on it with your body weight. An excellent drill if drilling in concrete or metal.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Not sure what you mean by impact drill. But it is not an electric impact wrench. 

Seriously doubt it being a hammer drill. Back then, hammer drills were a different shape than the regular drills.

So, regular 1/2 inch drill. The ID plate used to be right where the red 40 mark is on the drill case. 

I can't really read the mark after the 40, but would suspect that it may have been bought used at a garage sale or used tool shop.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I can tell you something from a safety standpoint. That thing is stout as a bull and if there is a trigger switch lock on it anywhere, disable the lock feature before you ever plug it in. 

There are two handles for a reason and you can't catch them at around 600 RPM when that bull torques out of your hands and you're under a tractor drilling out a 3/4" dutchman. Not a fun situation at all.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep, and when drilling in metal sometimes the drill bit will catch hold...


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

We used similar drills with a 3/4" auger bit for drilling through power poles in my younger days. I got to take it home when the safety department banned them. Haven't used it since. 

+1 on disabling the trigger lock. You WILL NOT hold this drill if it catches.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

What they said. I have a similar drill, made by Souix. It'll hurt you.


----------



## merle (Dec 18, 2007)

make sure your electrical outlet is properly wired, if it is wired backwards this drill can shock you if you are not careful.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

This type of drill is safe to use in my experience. Just don't lock the trigger into the 'ON' position. And always be ready in case the drill bit catches


----------



## A Squared (Dec 19, 2005)

Fairview said:


> I can tell you something from a safety standpoint. That thing is stout as a bull and if there is a trigger switch lock on it anywhere, disable the lock feature before you ever plug it in.
> 
> There are two handles for a reason and you can't catch them at around 600 RPM when that bull torques out of your hands and you're under a tractor drilling out a 3/4" dutchman. Not a fun situation at all.


Ehhh, no problem ... just lean back a little and wait for the drill to wind the cord up and pull the plug out of the outlet .... :whistling2:


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

@A Squared  This may take a while though using a 12 foot extension cord


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Back in the 60s I worked for an engine rebuilder, we used a drill that size to hand hone the engine blocks. When honing sometimes the hone stones would hit a crank journal cap and hang. If the drill was held wrong it could break your arm, I saw it happen. We held the drill with one hand forward and the other backwards so the drill will pop out of your hands if it hangs, there is no holding that sucker.

One more thing, make sure it is grounded well, if not it can knock the stew out of you.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

I have used one like that for mixing in five gallon bucket (grout, thin set, plaster, spackle).


----------



## Tubafore (Feb 27, 2013)

It's a B&D no. 1405 drill. 3/4" chuck. 375 rpm. 10amp
You reverse it by rotating the ring towards the rear of the motor housing.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

My grandaddy had one of those when I was a kid. It had a D handle on the rear and he'd put a 2x4 in there to hang on to it. :laughing: Spit me right off of a ladder one time when it hung up.


----------



## Idmason60 (May 17, 2010)

Electricians used such drills when wiring homes.. big long auger bit. The trick was to always make dam sure that one of the two handles was up against the stud before you pulled the trigger. 
If you let one grab something.. your in for a ride or a broken arm.
One powerful tool.


That was back when Black and Decker still make real tools. 

Larry


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

Know those cartoons where the character drill and then spins around with the drill? Well the writers of the cartoon must have had one of these drills in mind because they can just about do that! My dad had one and now my brother has it. I broke a finger on it and did want to go through that again.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

i used one once. its the kind of drill that can break your wrist. i dont even know if they make them like that anymore, safety reasons.


----------

